# Hegner Stand - Dimensions



## stevieC54 (2 Apr 2013)

Hi,

I am looking to make a stand for an Hegner Multicut SE - out of hardwood.

Could anybody who has one tell me the approx dimensions please.

Thanks


----------



## martinka (2 Apr 2013)

Might be a silly question, but don't you have a saw to measure for the table size? According to the Hegner website, Machine Stand M1/M2/SE/Quick - Weight 13kg Height 880mm - effective table working height for Multicut 1 1040mm, Multicut 2S 1080mm. No other sizes are given.

edit: Look on the Hegner website, it gives the box size for the table, which should give you something to go on, knowing the table height. (I did make a note and then lost it, sorry)


----------



## redmoorphil (3 Apr 2013)

Hi Stevie,
My Hegner SE has just arrived and I want to make a stand for it too.
I will measure the base for you (I assume this is what you want) and post a plan tomorrow.
I dont know what you are planning to build but I found the attached picture of a south african saw and thought the table would be perfect for the hegner.
I thought I would hinge the front of the table and make the back leg adjustable so i could angle the table top as needed.
Regards, Phil


----------



## Hutzul (4 Apr 2013)

I personally would prefer the single leg at the front so you can get your legs either side.


----------



## boysie39 (4 Apr 2013)

Hi Phil , I would think that your stand would be perfect for any make of Scrollsaw. Looks to be a very solid build , Thank's for showing.


----------



## stevieC54 (4 Apr 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks for the replies upto now,

I have the saw currently mounted on a mdf sub-base, but its getting to too heavy (or I am getting too old?) to be lifted onto the bench when I want to use it.

I am looking at making a stand out of hardwood of a similar shape to the hegner steel stand (eventually I might buy the hegner stand when the funds allow)

The hegner site only gives the 'package' dimensions - 430mm x 930mm x 460mm 
The height is not important since I will adjust the height to suit me, 
I would assume that the width of the front of the stand is approx 430mm and the depth of the stand (back to front) is approx 460mm 
The front of the stand is a lot wider than the actual base of the saw - presumably to give better stability. 

I am just looking for somebody who has the hegner stand to give me the actual sizes (width and depth)

The design above looks solid enough, the design I have in mind will be less 'chunky'.


----------



## redmoorphil (4 Apr 2013)

I misunderstood and thought you wanted the dimensions of the base.
As I have already drawn the diagram here it is in case anybody else needs one.


----------



## stevieC54 (5 Apr 2013)

Hi redmoorphil,

Apolgies for the confusion, I am sure the above excellent diagram will be of use to somebody who doesn't have the saw.

Looking at the diagram confirms that the width of the saw base is a lot smaller than the width of the stand.


----------



## martinka (5 Apr 2013)

Stevie, there's a Hegner stand on ebay with opening price of 30 quid, reasonable offer accepted. It's in Tipton, West midlands though, and probably too much of a haul from Preston though.

By the way, my Jet scroll saw vibrated like an old steam engine until I bolted it to my bench, and now it's really smooth. Is that an option for you with the MDF base removed, or would it still be too heavy? (I'm not suggesting you need to get rid of vibration on a Hegner.  )


----------



## stevieC54 (5 Apr 2013)

Hi martinka,

I have explored the stand on ebay, but the seller will only accept collection only so it isn't an option for the distance invloved, especially when your car only does about 20mpg !!.

There are a few saws / stands on ebay at the moment but all too far away unfortunately.


----------



## martinka (5 Apr 2013)

So many ebay bargains suddenly become expensive when you take petrol costs into consideration. 

I needed more room on my bench this afternoon so I took the scroll saw off, screwed some 3/4" ply to a Chinese imitation Workmate and bolted the saw to that. When I switched it on it went walkabout.  I think something more substantial is called for!

Martin.


----------



## stevieC54 (8 Apr 2013)

Stand completed - just some finishing off to do, and a shelf to add.
frame is sapele - I just used what bits I had - with two layers of 18mm ply for the top - edged in sapele.
First time I have done angled mortice & tenons - but everything worked OK.
Finished Top ended up at 450mm wide x 520mm deep, height = 880mm

Seems to work OK, but I haven't cut anything yet.


----------



## martinka (8 Apr 2013)

Looks much nicer than the genuine thing.


----------



## inkyblue (8 Apr 2013)

Oh to have the room for its very own stand! Mine is bolted to a bit of plwood with a piece of 2x2 screwed to the underside at the back, and gets clamped in the vice on the workbench when I use it.


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Apr 2013)

Well done Steve. As Martinka commented, its better than the real thing, you will obviously bolt the saw down with at least 3 bolts. It will be better when you have the shelf fitted to add a little extra weight and if you find the saw still vibrates then add a couple bags of sand or some slabs but looking at yopur lovely workmanship I feel you will get away without any vibration. Well done.


----------

